# Interior makeover on 1994 Chevy S10 pickup



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Howdyall:

In previous posts I've referred to Dimples, my 1994 Chevy S10, which, like a faithful, long-lived doggie, chugs away in spite of the horrors heaped on her. 

The interior is trashed and I’d like to make it minimally presentable if not cruising the booley pretty. 

Maybe thoughts on sourcing interior parts? I can google things, but that won't tell about experiences.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Is your headliner foam crushed, or when you press on it does it spring back nicely?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Is your headliner foam crushed, or when you press on it does it spring back nicely?


Good question . . . . 

Ran downstairs, checked and it springs back nicely. Finger pokes disappear.


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have been driving S-10's (2nd gens only) for many years. Cheap and easy to work on. I usually check out craigslist or LKQ junkyards in my area if I ever need certain parts.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I've had to replace the side mirrors on it, and I've not been wildly impressed with the quality of the parts I got. I'd like to get good stuff, if possible, notwithstanding how old the truck is.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> Good question . . . .
> 
> Ran downstairs, checked and it springs back nicely. Finger pokes disappear.


You clearly need a new headliner. Since your foam is in good shape, you have two choices. You can either replace it in its entirety for about $350 with a new part, or remove the foam panel and use spray adhesive (like Gorilla HD Spray Adhesive) to glue a new piece of fabric over the foam, then reinstall.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

neil86 said:


> I have been driving S-10's (2nd gens only) for many years. Cheap and easy to work on. I usually check out craigslist or LKQ junkyards in my area if I ever need certain parts.


Like what kind of parts?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

huesmann said:


> You clearly need a new headliner. Since your foam is in good shape, you have two choices. You can either replace it in its entirety for about $350 with a new part, or remove the foam panel and use spray adhesive (like Gorilla HD Spray Adhesive) to glue a new piece of fabric over the foam, then reinstall.


Any good places to get replacement sun visors?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Not really, just Google.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... I had a 1994 S10 once upon a time. Replaced it with a Tacoma in November 2008. I am so glad now NOT to have the S10. Good luck.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

huesmann said:


> You clearly need a new headliner. Since your foam is in good shape, you have two choices. You can either replace it in its entirety for about $350 with a new part, or remove the foam panel and use spray adhesive (like Gorilla HD Spray Adhesive) to glue a new piece of fabric over the foam, then reinstall.


Or you could peel the rest of the fabric off and go with the bareback look.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Spray adhesive and fabric of any kind from Hobby lobby or Michaels or other fabric store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have seen some folks rewrap their visors/headliner with a fabric of their choosing. I have alerts set up on LKQ to get emails when certain vehicles come in. I have a 2000, and I recently got a replacement dash bezel for $35 because mine was destroyed. Usually LKQ/junkyards comes in handy for hard to find items, like interior pieces, otherwise I buy new parts. My friends keep bugging me to get a new truck, but having a new vehicle is not priority for me. I paid 2k for it with 95k miles 6 years ago and have put very little into it. Before that I had nice 2002 s10 that lasted 8 years. Maybe I will treat myself on the next one.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ia there not places locally with old relics, waiting for someone looking for parts. 

Names like " pull a part, or auto wreckers, or auto parts unlimited, or just *** auto parts?

There are boneyards here that let you wander around the yard, you remove what you need, take it in to the office, you pay, take it home. 

I have scavenged many great low usage parts from their scraps. 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh: and E-BAY has thousands of listings for auto parts, some are great deals, caveat emptor, some are not, use good judgement.

ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I had an S10 with a sagged headliner. It had a fiber board with thin foam and fabric glued on. I removed the whole thing, ripped off the fabric, then scrubbed the foam from the board with a Scotch Brite pad. Jo Ann Fabrics had a foam backed fabric very close to the original. I bought some (cheap) and glued it on. It worked great. I put a 350 HP 327 small block engine in that truck. It was a plain looking cheap model truck, what a sleeper.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Ia there not places locally with old relics, waiting for someone looking for parts.
> 
> Names like " pull a part, or auto wreckers, or auto parts unlimited, or just *** auto parts?
> 
> ...


The huge problem with bone yards in Southern California is that there’s almost no pickup truck parts in them. Trucks here don’t get rusty because there’s no road salt, so they get used on and on and on seemingly forever.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Oh: and E-BAY has thousands of listings for auto parts, some are great deals, caveat emptor, some are not, use good judgement.
> 
> ED


Yeah and I did that and ended up with junk. Looking for experienced users to guide me this time. Google merchants often look to trick you.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Yeah and I did that and ended up with junk. Looking for experienced users to guide me this time. Google merchants often look to trick you.


As suggested, I would try to salvage the stiff board supporting the liner, or cut myself another board from fiberboard masonite panel.

Low cost.

Then shop a fabric / upholstery store for a proper cloth to apply to said board.

Contact cement, and a roller does wonders.

I appliqued a U. S. flag into an old pickup once, looked great.

Now about those visors.

Many are just a fabric covered cardboard stuck onto a metal rod, and a person can pull the board off one vehicle and put it back on the rod from their vehicle.

To do this you remove the three screws holding the assembly on, then you clamp the elbow in a vise, and grab the visor, and twist / wiggle, while pulling firmly to move it off the rod.

Also, do you know that all manufacturers 
" borrowed" their small truck and suv bodied from another manufacturer?

Looks like the S10 was borrowed from ( damn I forget), but you might find visors on a ($%%^*^$%) instead of a S10, in a bone yard.

ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I owned 3 S10 pickups and 2 S10 Blaziers. I stripped a few for parts. When I sold the last pickup the entire bed was full of extra parts. All I have left is a rear axle and a couple of gauge clusters.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Old Thomas said:


> I owned 3 S10 pickups and 2 S10 Blaziers. I stripped a few for parts. When I sold the last pickup the entire bed was full of extra parts. All I have left is a rear axle and a couple of gauge clusters.


What do you have for a truck now? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a 2015 F150 crew cab that I bought in 2017 when it had 12,000 miles on it. Now it has 112,000 miles with no repairs so far. The S10 had a 4.3 V6 and on its best day it got 17 mpg. The Ford has a 385 HP V8 and it gets as much as 24 MPG, overall long term averaging 20.8 mpg. It is the first year of the aluminum body which shaved off 700 lbs. I like it.
As I recall I owned 5-S series trucks and Blazers, none with 4 cylinder engines.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

DoomsDave said:


> Any good places to get replacement sun visors?


recover them with same new headliner material.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

You might consider joining the S10 community forum ( if you're not already). When I had my '71 Opel Gt I was part of that (OpelGT) forum and found it to be a wealth of information. We exchanged/sold parts and informed each other of deals or sales that we would find. You'll also find articles on rebuilds, techniques etc.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My brother worked at a Buick Opel Jeep dealer in the early 1970s. In a building at my farm are some Opel parts from that era. Some time I will pull them out and sell them on the Opel Forum, now that I know there is an Opel Forum.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Old Thomas said:


> My brother worked at a Buick Opel Jeep dealer in the early 1970s. In a building at my farm are some Opel parts from that era. Some time I will pull them out and sell them on the Opel Forum, now that I know there is an Opel Forum.


If you have any NOS (new old stock) parts they usually fetch a premium. Esp things like gas caps with keys. It's OpelGT.com.


----------



## kwok sui (3 mo ago)

my focus the same. the cloth fall of from the sponge. some guy can diy it from buying a new piece re-cover it. but need much time


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

You can get an uncovered headliner from rockauto.com for about $140. 

This can be covered using spray adhesive with colored material of your choice obtained from a craft store like Hobby Lobby or sewing supply store like Jo-Ann Fabrics.


----------

